

When Art is versioned  - fabmous
http://raphaelbastide.com/branch/

======
fabmous
Source code of the physical space on the photos:
[https://github.com/raphaelbastide/1962/blob/brussels-2013/PI...](https://github.com/raphaelbastide/1962/blob/brussels-2013/PIECE)

